# Seeking Gaming Group in Orillia, ON



## Fobok (Mar 25, 2008)

As of Friday, I'll be moving back to my old home town of Orillia. Unfortunately, I left there 11 years ago and all the gamers I knew have left as well in the intervening years, and the nearest game store is in Barrie. So, I'm hoping to find gamers, or perhaps an already-formed group, I could get together with to play, be it D&D, SWSE, M&M, WoD, or any other game system in existence if I'm given a chance to learn. 

A couple things I should note: I am in a wheelchair, which obviously limits the places we could meet up. Also, I am pro-4e, but I'm not picky except when asked to GM. I refuse to GM 3e or 3.5e, but that doesn't mean I won't play whatever's available. 

I honestly don't have much hope of finding anybody, it's a small town, but I'm hoping.


----------

